# the daily



## hellprout (7 Février 2011)

bonjour, est ce qu'une personne de ce forum à trouver une méthode pour tester le journal sur un ipad français ? Car moi je suis perdu 
Je ne pose une question , comment récupérer cette application ? et comment s'abonner à ce journal ?

J'ai un compte itunes français , j'ai lu de ci de là des infos comme quoi il faut un compte américain. Et là j'ai une inquiétude, comment faire cohabiter des applications d'un store ricain et d'un store européen ? 

Merci à vous 

Hellprout


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2011)

Pour un compte US, c'est simple; tu télécharges THE DAILY sur le store US et la tu crée ton compte avec une adresse de courriel DIFFÉRENTE de celle utilisée pour le compte français. Tu peux laisser vide la partie carte de crédit et il te faut mettre une adresse réelle aux USA (cherche sur le net l'adresse d'un hôtel par exemple).

Ensuite, tu as deux semaines gratuites de The Daily. Pour t'abonner, il va falloir acheter des cartes cadeaux iTunes US. Soit par une connaissance sur place, soit sur eBay (mais attention aux arnaques).


----------



## hellprout (7 Février 2011)

merci pour l'info 
juste une precision, comment gere ton le double compte itunes ? 
l'appli se synchronise sans probleme ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2011)

Oui, ça se synchronise sans problème. Du moins, pas plus de problèmes que les autres. C'est lent, c&#8217;est plantogene et je suis assez déçu par ces deux aspects alors que je trouve le journal bien fait pour un tabloïde.

Pour la gestion des comptes, c'est simple, en cliquant sur ton compte en haut à droite dans iTunes tu peux rentrer l'autre identifiant et la ça t'amène sur le store US et inversement.

Je récupère chaque semaine les morceaux gratuits de chaque store de cette manière.


----------



## hellprout (8 Février 2011)

merci 
je viens de faire la manip, j'ai pu recupérer l'appli et regarder le journal pour la première fois.
C'est sympa mais assez lent , ça sent fortement l'ipad2 en terme de performance car ipad 1 commence à ne plus être très performant pour ce type de lourd contenu.

J'ai bien aimé malgré une sensation d'inconnu et de perdition totale , surement du à la première utilisation. Il faudra se familiariser avec la mise en page et l'ambition du journal. 
Il faudra trouver ses repères.
Sinon les articles sont sympaet l'aspect video dans le texte est pas mal.
Pour ma part , je n'ai pas eu de plantage. 

à confirmer avec une lecture de tous les jours ...


une question au hasard ... peut on voir les journaux des jours d'avant ? style archive des anciens numéros.


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment consulté les anciens numéros à part en layant mis un article en archive. Peut-être une question de place, ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise idée en soit.

Au début, je n'avais pas de plantages. Puis ils sont arrivés régulièrement avec les derniers numéros lors du rapatriement des données. 

Du coup, je lançais l'application pour charger le numéro du jour et ainsi le lire plus tard pour me rendre compte que ça avait planté. Je devais fermer totalement l'application dans le multitâche et la relancer pour qu'il charge le contenu. Ce qui prend du temps. Bref, on est loin du journal papier que l'on prend, qu'on feuillète et qu'on peut reposer trente secondes plus tard. Là, il faut prévoir que l'on voudra lire ce journal dans 10 à 15 minutes.


----------



## ederntal (8 Février 2011)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'est pas accessible depuis les stores étrangers : l'une des qualités d'internet pour laquelle on devrait se battre est d'avoir accès à la même information depuis n'importe quel coin du monde !

Sinon, d'après ce que tu dis par rapport au journal papier : ils devraient mettre en place un système de téléchargement automatique à une heure donnée&#8230;*Si chaque matin l'iPad se réveille 1/2h avant toi pour télécharger le journal du jour, il serait alors accessible sans attendre la fin du téléchargement !


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2011)

J'y ai pensé. Mais imagine 150 000 clients qui téléchargent pile-poil en même temps. Le serveur va s'écrouler.


----------



## hellprout (9 Février 2011)

ils ont la pretention d'avoir un million de client donc je pense qu'ils ont les epaules assez larges pour supporter la charge ... 
enfin j'espere pour eux 

Pour ma part , j'ai passé la soirée d'hier sur le journal, les articles sont sympa, un peu trop court par moment ...
ça ne sera peut etre un journal de fond mais c'est agréable à lire 
bon , comme tu le disais gwen , l'appli a planté pendant la lecture mais pas pendant la mise à jour.

je pense que les 15 jours d'essai vont permettre à l'equipe de se mettre en place, à l'appli de se mettre à jour et une fois que les abos arriveront ils devront etre au top.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2011)

un peu déçu par cet appli, je 'lai effacé vu les plantage en plus le contenu c'est du News corp...


----------



## robertodino (12 Février 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> un peu déçu par cet appli, je 'lai effacé vu les plantage en plus le contenu c'est du News corp...



Lapp plante? Mhh pas bon....


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2011)

Avec la nouvelle version sortie aujourd'hui, ça n'a pas planté pour le moment et les chargements sont bien plus rapides. 

Ça commence à être pas mal.


----------



## robertodino (13 Février 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Avec la nouvelle version sortie aujourd'hui, ça n'a pas planté pour le moment et les chargements sont bien plus rapides.
> 
> Ça commence à être pas mal.



Gwen, peut-tu nous dire si lapplication est plus fluide, voir moins saccadé depuis cette mise à jour? Jai vendu mon iPad, donc impossible de la tester pour linstant.


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2011)

Oui, bien plus fluide et agréable. Il y a juste un ralentissement quand j'arrive sur une pub. C'est désagréable. Mais bon, je sais que lorsque j'ai un écran noir, c'est une pub. Du coup, je zap immédiatement. Donc ce n'est surement pas l'effet escompté à mon avis.

Les pubs sont multimédias, ça bouge dans tous les sens et c'est un peu débile, car à mon avis, c&#8217;est ça qui alourdit le magazine. Apparemment, elles ne sont chargées qu'une fois atteintes maintenant.

Bref, c'est mieux pour l'utilisateur, mais moins bon pour les annonceurs.


----------



## hellprout (13 Février 2011)

je confirme 
la mise à jour de l'application est vraiment plus confortable, plus stable.

Par contre , j'ai la vague impression que les images défilantes sont d'une qualité inférieure à la version précédente.

Le style de journal prend son rythme et les apparitions d'articles sont trés sympa graphiquement. 
Moi, je m'y habitue au point de me poser la question de l'abonnement.

Quand je vois cette application, je pense que les médias vont dévoir nous apporter des applications bien plus construites car les applis des journaux françaises sont un peu légères.
Si le succés est au rendez vous pour the daily, je pense qu'on va voir apparaitre de nouvel appli sympathique.

si vous doutiez, je pense qu'il faudrait faire un tour sur la mise à jour.


----------



## robertodino (13 Février 2011)

Merci @Gwen et merci @Hellprout

Malheureusement, jai vendu mon iPad un peu trop tôt, chose que je regrette actuellement. Jétais sur le point de macheter un 3G hier, mais bon mieux vaut être raisonnable et attendre encore quelques mois.... quoi que.....:sleep:


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est évident qu'aujourd'hui il faut attendre avant d'acheter un iPad. par contre, ça va être dure 

Moi, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer et je pense prendre un abonnement annuel au Daily. J'aime lire les infos dessus et c'est là notamment que j'ai appris en premier la fin du diktat égyptien. 

Et puis, les sudokus du Daily sont pas mal 

Manque juste les strip de BD


----------



## ced68 (14 Février 2011)

Raaah j'ai hate que l'iPad 2 sortent pour le prendre... 

The Daily n'est toujours que sur le store US ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Février 2011)

Oui, que US. je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais bon, c'est comme ça


----------



## robertodino (14 Février 2011)

je pense que je vais tout de même macheter lipad 3g et le revendre un peu avant la commercialisation du 2 ici au Luxembourg, car si le 2 sort en juin ce sera loooong lattente ^^


----------



## hellprout (17 Février 2011)

Alors combien d'abo ? 
Gwen as tu fait les demarches pour t'abonner ?
En euro ou en dollars ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2011)

J&#8217;attends la fin de la période d'essais et je pense que cela sera en dollar, car même si le prix est dispos en euros cela ne semble pas fonctionner. 

Et je prend directe un an.


----------



## robertodino (18 Février 2011)

Bon, je viens de tester l'app et franchement j'en suis déçu. Ça rame vraiment trop à mon gout, la résolution est vraiment très mauvaise. Je ne vois pas trop ou est la qualité de cette app


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2011)

Autant ça rame un peu en effet et ce n'est pas acceptable. Autant je ne comprends pas ton reproche sur la résolution ? Qu'entends-tu par là ?


----------



## robertodino (19 Février 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Autant ça rame un peu en effet et ce n'est pas acceptable. Autant je ne comprends pas ton reproche sur la résolution ? Qu'entends-tu par là ?



Et bien je pense à la résolution des images dans le caroussel par exemple ainsi que les vidéos qui sont vraiment de qualité bof-bof. C&#8217;est dommage car l&#8217;app en soit est vraiment belle, ces détails éliminés et je m&#8217;abonne. Gwen, tu penses que c&#8217;est du à la ram de l&#8217;iPad ou c&#8217;est plutôt coté logiciel?


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2011)

OK, les vidéos sont en effet moches. Je pensais que c'était ma connexion. C'est peut-être partout pareil.

Pour les images du carrousel, cela ne me gêne pas, car ce n'est qu'une prévisualisation. 

Pour tout ça, je pense que c&#8217;est un compromis qualité/poids donc temps de chargement.


----------



## robertodino (20 Février 2011)

gwen a dit:


> OK, les vidéos sont en effet moches. Je pensais que c'était ma connexion. C'est peut-être partout pareil.
> 
> Pour les images du carrousel, cela ne me gêne pas, car ce n'est qu'une prévisualisation.
> 
> Pour tout ça, je pense que cest un compromis qualité/poids donc temps de chargement.



Franchement si ils font un effort et rendent le tout fluide je m'abonne, si l'app reste ainsi je désinstalle. Le Point est pal mal en attendant.


----------

